

Ask HN: Coinbase email lists hacked? - lmg643

I received this email from &quot;news@coinbase.com&quot; today - I do have an account there:<p>-----------<p>&quot;Coinbase&quot; &lt;news@coinbase.com&gt; wrote:<p>In This Issue:
	Get 150% profit with Coinbase Invest Fund<p>We&#x27;re happy to announce a new product - Coinbase Invest Fund, reliable platform for small and medium scale investments. Fund assets are diversified among emerging Forex positions at Coinbase Exchange. Deposits are risk-free insured by institutions such as the New
York Stock Exchange.<p>Want to become a professional investor? Our first short-term investment program starts today - GET 150% FOR A 10-DAY DEPOSIT.<p>Investment offer is active from 20th of April 12:00 AM Pacific until 30th of April.<p>Coinbase offers you a fixed return with a 50% growth for a 10 day period.<p>You can deposit today from $100. Maximum deposit amount per one person or legal entity is 60 Bitcoins. That&#x27;s an astonishing opportunity to earn up to $8,500 per 10 days!<p>Investors who want to apply, please make a deposit to
	 1EtwMR8xMFmE8NVLL1CDUDN4AVDqnGFYrt or click the link below
	 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blockchain.info&#x2F;qr?data=1EtwMR8xMFmE8NVLL1CDUDN4AVDqnGFYrt&amp;size=400<p>Once a payment is made you will get an e-mail about successful participation.<p>Please note: Initial deposit amounts exceeding +30 Bitcoins will qualify your membership for a 2nd level upgrade.
We will return your initial deposit with dividends on 1st of May, 2015 12:00 AM Pacific Time.<p>(for example: investing 10 Bitcoins today will return 15 Bitcoins in a 10 day period) Profits are withdrawn without any delay and Coinbase waives all fees for 1st level investments.<p>Hurry up! This is a limited, one-time opportunity.
Kind regards,<p>The Coinbase Invest Fund Team
Do not reply to this e-mail
======
chrisfosterelli
From this reddit thread[0]:

"We believe someone compromised our sendgrid account. We were not actively
using this account, but it was configured as a backup. It has since been
disabled, and we are working with sendgrid to track down the source of this
attack."

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/31wjt7/coinbase_sc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/31wjt7/coinbase_scam_email_alert/cq5r9gb)

------
OmgImAlexis
Looks like it's an issue with the sendgrid account they're using.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/31wjt7/coinbase_sc...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/31wjt7/coinbase_scam_email_alert/)

